# sitecom range extender cant confugure with ip



## CarlyC (Mar 21, 2011)

I have just set up a sitecom range extender with my sky router all seemed to setup fine and the sitecom wireless shows up on the wireless list with excellent signal strength but when i connect it says limited access and then says its not configured with the ip.

Any help please?, i ve messed around with some settings but it dosent seem to change. do you think it might be my windows operating system affecting it?

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You don't mention what model you are using.

What is not configured with ip? I suspect its your wireless device not the extender.

What mode did you set this up in? Can you access the extender via a pc attached to the main router?


----------



## CarlyC (Mar 21, 2011)

The model in sitecom 300n.
Without getting the error message again im not sure what its not configured with. I dont remember it specifying. (i cant see the message now as i am out of the home with my laptop)

Basically i have a sky wireless router in the living room, i have a laptop that i want to use in my garage 100ft away from the house. I am situating the sitecom extender in the summer house half way between house and garage. So i plugged in and setup the extender in the summerhouse. I have never used the ethernet to plug into the sky wireless router.

Im not very technical, heres how i setup following the instructions included:
Disabled WLAN adapter
typed in 192.168.0.234 in address bar
typed username and password admin, admin
selected my existing network
set the security settings
disabled the DHCP server
enabled the WLAN

Sitecom technical help have literally just emailed this, i havent tried it yet as i am out with my laptop.
I understand from [the request/problem description/summary] First reset the extender. Then connect it to your PC via an ethernet cable.
Enter the following in your internet browser's address bar: 192.168.0.234

The default password and username are both admin

If you're having trouble accessing the repeater's web interface (192.168.0.234) you'll have to assign a static IP address to your PC's network card that is in the same range as the Sitecom's range extender's IP.

In XP open Control Panel (Classic View) and double-click on Network Connections (In Vista open the Network and Sharing Center and choose Managenetwork connections, in Windows 7 click on Change adapter settings).

Right-click on your LAN adapter and then click on Properties.

Now highlight Internet-Protocol (TCP/IP or TCPv4 in Vista and 7) and click on Properties. 

Click on Use the Following IP address and enter an IP address that's noting use (eg 192.168.0.200). 
The subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0 and the Default Gateway doesn't have to be filled in.

 Before you can access the extender's interface you may also have to temporarily disable your wireless adapter.
 
Once on the interface go to basic settings.

For Mode, select Universal Repeater. 

For the Main ESSID you should type the name you want to use for the repeater in the network. Choose one that will be easy to identify in the list of available networks.

Click on site survey and select the network you want to repeat.We should note the encryption and authentication on a piece of paper (it will be needed for the next step)

Click on apply and then save settings and continue.

Now go to Advanced settings > Security and enable encryption.

Here, all the settings should be exactly the same as in your router (encryption, key length, etc....).

Click on apply and then save settings and continue.

Now Go to ToolBox> System.

Under IP Management disable the DHCP server.

Click on Apply and save settings. Now the configuration is done.

If you assigned a static IP to your network card the last thing you need todo is reset it to obain an IP address automatically and reenable your wireless adapter if you previously disabled it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

without doing any of the above and when connected to your network what is your ip address?

go to a cmd prompt and type ipconfig to get the answer.


----------



## CarlyC (Mar 21, 2011)

Ip address is 192.168.0.2


----------

